# Why does the obs-studio need to adjust the timestamp in source_output_audio_data()?



## choes (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm reading the source code for studying the timestamp processing.

I can't understand the _source_output_audio_data()_ thoroughly, Why does it need to adjust the timestamp for incoming data?

Could anyone who familiar with the source code explain the details for me? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2016)

Sorry I didn't respond sooner -- it does this to ensure the audio data is seamless.  Otherwise it's possible the timestamps may not be very accurate, and when that happens it may cause audio glitches otherwise.


----------

